
Custom Payment Forms with No Server Code - colevscode
https://formspree.io/blog/custom-payment-stripe/
======
dzello
Didn't know Formspree had integrations like that. Very cool to be able to use
Stripe in a serverless way.

------
willyg123
Is this PCI compliant?

~~~
colevscode
Stripe is PCI compliant, and Formspree uses your stripe account to complete
the charge. No card data is stored in Formspree.

------
rbrown
Very cool!

